# Thoughts on going to see a Psychologist or Psychiatrist



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

One thing I have noticed from my time on this bulletin board is that some IBS sufferers get the perception that going to see a specialist such as a psychologist or psychiatrist is a sign they are mad.This is not so, psychologists and psychiatrists are medical professionals who specialise in helping people coping with difficult circumstances in their lives such as living with depression, or learning to cope with and get over past traumatic events.Going to see either a psychiatrist or psychologist can be helpful in learning new coping mechanisms as well as gaining an alternative interpretation of events, feelings and thoughts you encounter.OK - Yes these people also help individuals that experience mental illness - but it is so sad there is such stigma involved in going to see someone who can help.I went to see a psychologist as a child to come to terms with some difficult personal circumstances and it was rather nice being able to talk to someone outside of your usual sphere of life - and coming out feeling like somewhere cared what you thought and felt.Sometimes the things specialists may say may hurt or upset us - but in the main part they are trying to help you deal with your problems in a proactive way.Going to see these specialists does not mean your doctor thinks you are mad, just that he/she feels that an alternative approach may help.Just a thought....Clair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

and a good thought







I agree Clair.


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Hi Clair,I really appreciate you posting this. I'll admit I've always been a little apprehnsive about telling people I'm in therapy (or on antidepressants for that matter) for the very reason you mentioned. Far too many people place this stigma on people who see psychologists, pshychiatrists, are on medication, etc. My Mother taught me tolerance for all kinds of people. I have 2 mentally ill Uncles (one who committed suicide) so I've seen it first hand and I know what kind of home they came from. Through out my whole life I've kept an open mind regarding what circumstances put a person in their current situation. But after the IBS & anxiety started I'm even *much* more tolerant than I used to be. So to anyone who thinks they're not "crazy enough" to go for counselling think it over. Seeking help is a sign of strength, not weakness. Just because you see a therapist doesn't mean you have severe mental problems.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

A question for all:Is depression a "mental illness"?Three years ago, I came across a job application that asked if you had ever been treated for, on on medication for, a mental illness?How 'bout anxiety, panic attacks, etc.Thanx.


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Good post clair







It was a huge step for me to make a appointment to see a therapist a few months ago. I guess I thought it was a sign of weakness to admit to myself that i can't copy by myself. Although I would never think that of anyone else. Only two of my closest friends know that I am in therapy and that i am also on antidepressants for anxiety. I haven't told any of my family members as I'm worried what their thoughts would be.And I am so glad I did take that huge step!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Joan, Thanks to the ADA legislation (American's With Disabilities Act) it is illegal for them to even ask that on a job application. But if they did, you could always leave it blank.According to the DSM IVR (Diagnostic and Statistical Manual 4th Edition Revised) depression is considered a mental illness.Don't worry though it is, without question, illegal to ask this on a job application.BQ


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

BQ to the rescue! (Do I hear the Lone Ranger's theme--to you non american friends: William Tell Overture) LOLThanks BQ, as always. Be aware that this was a MAJOR AGING INDUSTRIAL CITY'S SCHOOL DISTRICT that had the nerve to ask this question.


----------

